# Bernhardinus de Moor



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2008)

Here is a picture of Bernhardinus de Moor's _Commentarius perpetuus in Johannis Marckii Compendium theologiæ Christianæ didactico-elencticum_:


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 30, 2008)

My good friend Wes White owns volume 3 of this tremendous work.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> My good friend Wes White owns volume 3 of this tremendous work.



 It looks to me like a real treasure.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 30, 2008)

Muller says that theological reflection came to a halt with De Moor's exhaustive reflections on Marck. Of course, Marck was the Charles Hodge of the era, going through umpteen editions in only a few years. De Moor is amazing, however. I am hoping (and Wes is not averse) that Wes will eventually translate the whole thing. He is already working on Marck, which is a necessary first step.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 30, 2008)

greenbaggins said:


> Muller says that theological reflection came to a halt with De Moor's exhaustive reflections on Marck. Of course, Marck was the Charles Hodge of the era, going through umpteen editions in only a few years. De Moor is amazing, however. I am hoping (and Wes is not averse) that Wes will eventually translate the whole thing. He is already working on Marck, which is a necessary first step.



That is very encouraging to hear. A major project to be sure, but I would love to read this in English some day, dv.


----------

